# No Fog hack for single player BF1942?



## Helen Back (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like to see what the single player Battlefield 1942 maps look like without fog and have been looking for a hack to enable me to do that but haven't been able to find anything. Can anyone point me in the right direction for a no-fog hack?

I'm not going to use it online as I only play on PB enabled servers and don't want to get banned. I simply want to see the maps look like fog-free - offline.

Thanks.


----------



## Private Storm (Jan 28, 2009)

You know, BF1942 was one of my favourite games and I don't think any online FPS has really matched it since. Might buy it again...

Sorry, no help though. Try http://intel.planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/maps.html ?


----------

